# Wow, I WANT HIM!!!



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I can has?!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I also want these guys.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

And this guy. Sorry, I'm addicted to Aquabid today.


----------



## Firework88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow I Want Them Too! So Pretty


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha go get them!! 
They're all gorgeous, especially that first one, something special about him. ^^


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't have them. No money/space. =( *pouts*


----------



## Waylander (Mar 27, 2011)

Aquabid should be called Aquadrug! Ha! They're all so handsome!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I know! I want them all. I CAN'T STOP LOOKING!!!! LOL


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Aquacrack!

I suffer from the same addiction, lol. Keep posting your favorites, I always like looking haha. ^^


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay, I will!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's some more awesome sauce-


----------



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

Okay now those are beautiful. The yellow.. The orange... and that white one!! dang, i think i'm gonna order one now... lol.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You should! I would if I had the money and space, but I don't.


----------



## blacksheep72 (Mar 17, 2011)

There are some amazing fish on AB, but I just couldn't spend what it would cost to get one from Asia to Colorado. Maybe someday... Until then I'll just keep checking Petco.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

*Drools* Yellow and orange! :shock:


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

More lusty-worthy fish.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Love that black orchid ct! I saw a beautiful young black orchid in a tank full of platties when I went to the lfs to get some cories the other day...it was soooo hard to walk away from him.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry if you're getting sick of these, but I have MORE!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Ooh that last fish is so pretty! He's pink and dainty! XD


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I know! I usually don't like Cellos, but the hint of pink is what gets to me!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> I know! I usually don't like Cellos, but the hint of pink is what gets to me!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

More fish eye candy-


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh I like the last one on the first page, he reminds me of Diablo! DDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IT! (Sorry, I'm and enabler)


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't. No space, no money. Just dreams.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

You guys are bad! Bad! I'm getting out of this thread or I'll have no counter space left in my kitchen.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Haha, fair enough. They ARE lovely though!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL, vaygirl!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Sigh* Can I have him?


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

.....YES! :-D (eh???)


----------



## DoNotDeclaw (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello,
I'm new here, and I'm an aquabid addict. 
I love this one.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ooooo... Nice!!


----------



## DoNotDeclaw (Apr 1, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> Ooooo... Nice!!


I'm glad you like him. He arrived 2 days ago and is settling in nicely in his 3 gallon aquarium. He made a bubble nest while I was at work today. Aquabid rocks!


----------

